# autónomo/self-employment



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction , i type in search bar/FAQ bar what im looking for but the threads are not about what im looking for ..maybe my spelling .
were would i find out about being self employed in spain.

also if you work part time self employed (paying into spanish system) would that cover for healthcare or not?

if anyone could post a link or tell me what to search id be very greatful thank you x


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

ok found a useful site on self employment with everything i need to know ..just need to find info on the part time self employment please x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction , i type in search bar/FAQ bar what im looking for but the threads are not about what im looking for ..maybe my spelling .
> were would i find out about being self employed in spain.
> 
> also if you work part time self employed (paying into spanish system) would that cover for healthcare or not?
> ...


I think you are looking for information about being autonomo, deedee. There are many posters who can give you up-to-date information about that as they work as self-employed...xabia for one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I think you are looking for information about being autonomo, deedee. There are many posters who can give you up-to-date information about that as they work as self-employed...xabia for one.


Yes, autonomo. I've just done a search and quite honestly, there are so many threads relating to it that its probably easier if you have a go.

Basically, autonomo is a monthly payment of around 260€, altho I believe at the moment theres a reduced payment of 50€ a month for the first year. This then makes you eligible for healthcare in Spain. Your best bet to get autonomo would be to contact a local Gestor. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes, as the others have said it's _autónomo

_& yes, if you're working as self-employed/autónomo & paying SS contributions then the entire family can be covered for healthcare

there is, as jojo said a new system for new registrations where the SS payment is 50€ a month for a limited period ( 6 months/a year - not sure exactly) then over a period of time it goes up to full contributions are at least 260€ a month, depending on your age & what you do.

these SS payments are the same every month regardless of how much you earn, or how many hours you work


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, as the others have said it's _autónomo
> 
> _& yes, if you're working as self-employed/autónomo & paying SS contributions then the entire family can be covered for healthcare
> 
> ...



so even if i work only part time the payment would still be 260 euros per month ? (after the initial 50 euro for the first year)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, as the others have said it's _autónomo
> 
> _& yes, if you're working as self-employed/autónomo & paying SS contributions then the entire family can be covered for healthcare
> 
> ...


I thing it's 50 for 6 months, then 75 for six months then it goes back up to full whack.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> so even if i work only part time the payment would still be 260 euros per month ? (after the initial 50 euro for the first year)


yes, that's how it works



snikpoh said:


> I thing it's 50 for 6 months, then 75 for six months then it goes back up to full whack.


thanks - I knew it was something like that but couldn't remember the exact figures/timescale!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deedee76 said:


> so even if i work only part time the payment would still be 260 euros per month ? (after the initial 50 euro for the first year)



..... and unfortunately its not based on your income either. You could earn nothing for the duration and still have to pay the said amount!!!!! Altho if you're lucky it works the other way - if you earn 10,00000€ a week, you still only have to pay the same amount 

Jo xxx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone , Got a lot to think about , I need to get some more info regarding the job itself facts n figures but maybe this would be the answer to our first years health care problem.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

deedee76 said:


> so even if i work only part time the payment would still be 260 euros per month ? (after the initial 50 euro for the first year)


For Social Security payments yes.

Just don't forget you may be liable to income tax on your earnings subject to allowances and how much you earn. The €260 a month payment is for Social Security only and is paid regardless of how much you earn.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> For Social Security payments yes.
> 
> Just don't forget you may be liable to income tax on your earnings subject to allowances and how much you earn. The €260 a month payment is for Social Security only and is paid regardless of how much you earn.


thank you ,were can i get information on allowances and how much i can earn /or will pay in tax ect from?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> thank you ,were can i get information on allowances and how much i can earn /or will pay in tax ect from?


Tax Agency - Home


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

jojo said:


> Yes, autonomo. I've just done a search and quite honestly, there are so many threads relating to it that its probably easier if you have a go.
> 
> Basically, autonomo is a monthly payment of around 260€, altho I believe at the moment theres a reduced payment of 50€ a month for the first year. This then makes you eligible for healthcare in Spain. Your best bet to get autonomo would be to contact a local Gestor.
> 
> Jo xxx



thank you ,i think this is going to be the way to go for the first 12 months at least ,as then we can get covered for healthcare ..ive been going over the specialized quotes for my son with pre existing condition cover cheapest is 830 euro per month.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deedee76 said:


> thank you ,i think this is going to be the way to go for the first 12 months at least ,as then we can get covered for healthcare ..ive been going over the specialized quotes for my son with pre existing condition cover cheapest is 830 euro per month.


You will need to prove an income as well to become a resident and therefore entitled to become an autonomo, which may be difficult unless you have independent means??? Its a bit of a catch 22 sometimes lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You will need to prove an income as well to become a resident and therefore entitled to become an autonomo, which may be difficult unless you have independent means??? Its a bit of a catch 22 sometimes lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


actually - you can become autónomo with the NIE & then register as resident later - within the 3 months of course

@ deedee76 - you can't just regsiter & pay the SS payments - you have to have a proper business, & submit proper accounts every quarter


I'm changing the title of this thread now to reflect its content - autónomo/self-employment


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

jojo said:


> You will need to prove an income as well to become a resident and therefore entitled to become an autonomo, which may be difficult unless you have independent means??? Its a bit of a catch 22 sometimes lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


we have funds plus will have an income monthly (my hubby) will be working but as he will be employed by a uk company we wont be entitled to the healthcare system only private until we have been resident for 12 months. 
im just working through one problem at a time re my earlier posts lolx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> actually - you can become autónomo with the NIE & then register as resident later - within the 3 months of course
> 
> @ deedee76 - you can't just regsiter & pay the SS payments - you have to have a proper business, & submit proper accounts every quarter
> 
> ...



yes i know that , luckily i know an accountant and can get some further information/help.
just needed to clarify the spanish side first


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> yes i know that , luckily i know an accountant and can get some further information/help.
> just needed to clarify the spanish side first


that IS the Spanish side - you need to produce invoices for everything in & out, with tax numbers - & submit accounts quarterly


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sure It is 50€ for 1st six months; 50% for 2nd 6 months ; 80% for 3rd 6 months then full payment from 18 months.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> that IS the Spanish side - you need to produce invoices for everything in & out, with tax numbers - & submit accounts quarterly


sorry xabia ,its the way i put things ,what i mean is , i know about setting up self employed uk/tax returns ect , but just needed to clarify the spanish requirements .the only thing different really is obv the ss payment /as we have n.i and didnt want to overlook anything.. and then not 100% sure about public liability insurance .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Deedee....I read somewhere you were going to sell your UK house. Please think very carefully before you do that. 
If it all goes pear-shaped you will have an 'escape route' with your UK property.
You may not find work for yourself and your son, you may not find adequate healthcare at a price you can afford, your youngest might not fit into his state school, your husband may lose his job..
Life is so uncertain these days.
Remember, there is no welfare safety net in Spain.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Deedee....I read somewhere you were going to sell your UK house. Please think very carefully before you do that.
> If it all goes pear-shaped you will have an 'escape route' with your UK property.
> You may not find work for yourself and your son, you may not find adequate healthcare at a price you can afford, your youngest might not fit into his state school, your husband may lose his job..
> Life is so uncertain these days.
> Remember, there is no welfare safety net in Spain.


Hi no it wasnt my thread about selling my home in uk , i am keeping my base here incase it dosnt work out .
and i am still working through problems anyway healthcare/school/college .
i know there is no welfare in spain and we wouldnt need it anyway i have a nest egg just incase the above happens . this thread is about me doing part time self employed work for 12 months until we can pay and access the healthcare
system.
plus initaially we were going to buy a property in spain , now were going to rent for 12 months first ,as re advice given on the forum x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

deedee76 said:


> Hi no it wasnt my thread about selling my home in uk , i am keeping my base here incase it dosnt work out .
> and i am still working through problems anyway healthcare/school/college .
> i know there is no welfare in spain and we wouldnt need it anyway i have a nest egg just incase the above happens . this thread is about me doing part time self employed work for 12 months until we can pay and access the healthcare
> system.
> plus initaially we were going to buy a property in spain , now were going to rent for 12 months first ,as re advice given on the forum x


Much better to rent until you are 100% sure.
Forgove me if I'm misreading you again...you may have to keep working for more than just a year to grtbftee health care.
Xavia will,know.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Much better to rent until you are 100% sure.
> Forgove me if I'm misreading you again...you may have to keep working for more than just a year to grtbftee health care.
> Xavia will,know.



your healthcare is covered from the minute you register as self-employed & pay SS

I think what deedee is referring to is the new 'buy in ' scheme which has just been introduced for registered residents of a year or more - you can pay something like 60€ per month per person & have full access to state healthcare - though I believe that there's no reduction on prescription fees - you pay full price


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> Hi no it wasnt my thread about selling my home in uk , i am keeping my base here incase it dosnt work out .
> and i am still working through problems anyway healthcare/school/college .
> i know there is no welfare in spain and we wouldnt need it anyway i have a nest egg just incase the above happens . this thread is about me doing part time self employed work for 12 months until we can pay and access the healthcare
> system.
> plus initaially we were going to buy a property in spain , now were going to rent for 12 months first ,as re advice given on the forum x


This only works if your eldest son is classed as your dependant by the Spanish authorities. If he is deemed independant, because he is over 18, then your autonomo payments won't cover his healthcare. Have you been able to check this situation at all?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> This only works if your eldest son is classed as your dependant by the Spanish authorities. If he is deemed independant, because he is over 18, then your autonomo payments won't cover his healthcare. Have you been able to check this situation at all?


she does need to check for sure - but I'm fairly sure that up to 24 years of age a 'child' can be a dependant if in education - & also anyone registered disabled to a certain degree can also

however - getting registered as disabled here can take years.... I've known of elderly people dying before getting their blue badge for the car .... one I know of took 2 years - he died a year before the badge was issued


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> your healthcare is covered from the minute you register as self-employed & pay SS
> 
> I think what deedee is referring to is the new 'buy in ' scheme which has just been introduced for registered residents of a year or more - you can pay something like 60€ per month per person & have full access to state healthcare - though I believe that there's no reduction on prescription fees - you pay full price



yes i was referring to the buy in scheme , im hoping to reduce if not stop his medication ,but he will need ongoing equipment ,i dont mind paying for them (already bought syringes/surgical tape from chemist and was only 2.20 whichever way it save me 100's per month from the private insurance .


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> This only works if your eldest son is classed as your dependant by the Spanish authorities. If he is deemed independant, because he is over 18, then your autonomo payments won't cover his healthcare. Have you been able to check this situation at all?




i really cant see him being deemed independant ,but this is something i intend to find out in febuary


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> she does need to check for sure - but I'm fairly sure that up to 24 years of age a 'child' can be a dependant if in education - & also anyone registered disabled to a certain degree can also
> 
> however - getting registered as disabled here can take years.... I've known of elderly people dying before getting their blue badge for the car .... one I know of took 2 years - he died a year before the badge was issued


oh i didnt know it was 24 ,all the internet advice ive read says 21


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> she does need to check for sure - but I'm fairly sure that up to 24 years of age a 'child' can be a dependant if in education - & also anyone registered disabled to a certain degree can also
> 
> however - getting registered as disabled here can take years.... I've known of elderly people dying before getting their blue badge for the car .... one I know of took 2 years - he died a year before the badge was issued


That would be my concern. If there is any delay in getting the eldest accepted as disabled, he would not be covered for healthcare from deedees autonomo payments, as he is over 18 ( and presumably not in education) - in essence an independant adult in the eyes of the Spanish authorities.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> That would be my concern. If there is any delay in getting the eldest accepted as disabled, he would not be covered for healthcare from deedees autonomo payments, as he is over 18 ( and presumably not in education) - in essence an independant adult in the eyes of the Spanish authorities.


is there any info online about this? so i can email/ring/contact someone regarding it..he is in education at the moment but will not be when we move to spain .


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> is there any info online about this? so i can email/ring/contact someone regarding it..he is in education at the moment but will not be when we move to spain .


As I said when I mentioned in previous posts that your son may be deemed an independent adult, I have no idea how you can find out more about this situation. I hope someone else can give you a few pointers.

Of all your hurdles, I see this as your biggest and most urgent one. If your son is deemed an independant adult, as he would normally be at age 18, then he must register for an NI number and residencia in his own right. That would mean he had to show his own income and healthcare requirements - your family arrangements would not cover him.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> As I said when I mentioned in previous posts that your son may be deemed an independent adult, I have no idea how you can find out more about this situation. I hope someone else can give you a few pointers.
> 
> Of all your hurdles, I see this as your biggest and most urgent one. If your son is deemed an independant adult, as he would normally be at age 18, then he must register for an NI number and residencia in his own right. That would mean he had to show his own income and healthcare requirements - your family arrangements would not cover him.


this is tricky as he does/but dosnt have his own income ..he gets dla the care component is still payable in spain ,however as i am his full time carer its paid diectly to me . ive comented on an old thread in the hope the lady is an active user and maybe able to point me in the right direction .ive looked online but can find nothing thanks .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deedee76 said:


> this is tricky as he does/but dosnt have his own income ..he gets dla the care component is still payable in spain ,however as i am his full time carer its paid diectly to me . ive comented on an old thread in the hope the lady is an active user and maybe able to point me in the right direction .ive looked online but can find nothing thanks .



I could be wrong, but I think that your son can still claim DLA from the UK, but you wouldnt be able to claim a carers allowance ???????? Thats how it used to be???????????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

jojo said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that your son can still claim DLA from the UK, but you wouldnt be able to claim a carers allowance ???????? Thats how it used to be???????????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


hi jo yes your right i have already checked he will loose the motability side but the care componenet can still be paid in spain ,but as im his legal gaurdian carer its for him but paid to me . :/ i cant understand why you have to be deemed disabled by the spanish goverment when he is receiving dla from the uk . i cant find anything about this other than what it says on the applying for residency site ..i shall keep searching x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deedee76 said:


> hi jo yes your right i have already checked he will loose the motability side but the care componenet can still be paid in spain ,but as im his legal gaurdian carer its for him but paid to me . :/ i cant understand why you have to be deemed disabled by the spanish goverment when he is receiving dla from the uk . i cant find anything about this other than what it says on the applying for residency site ..i shall keep searching x


 But surely the DLA can be included in his residencia requirement for income - altho I guess that leaves aproblem with the healthcare????? It might be worth phoning Newcastle and asking them - it maybe they will cover him long term?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

jojo said:


> But surely the DLA can be included in his residencia requirement for income - altho I guess that leaves aproblem with the healthcare????? It might be worth phoning Newcastle and asking them - it maybe they will cover him long term??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo you are a star ,i will ring and ask ,i wasnt sure if they(spanish) would class it has his income as its paid to me . i will keep my fingers crossed thank you x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deedee76 said:


> Jo you are a star ,i will ring and ask ,i wasnt sure if they(spanish) would class it has his income as its paid to me . i will keep my fingers crossed thank you x


Dont thank me yet :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Let us know

Jo xxx


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

jojo said:


> Dont thank me yet :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Let us know
> 
> Jo xxx


will do thank you xx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

deedee76 said:


> hi jo yes your right i have already checked he will loose the motability side but the care componenet can still be paid in spain ,but as im his legal gaurdian carer its for him but paid to me . :/ i cant understand why you have to be deemed disabled by the spanish goverment when he is receiving dla from the uk . i cant find anything about this other than what it says on the applying for residency site ..i shall keep searching x


It's not so much a question of him _being deemed disabled in Spain_, it's more about finding a way in which he can be deemed a _dependent_ of your family, so that your autonomo payments would cover him. Your autonomo would only cover your dependents.

Per UK rules, DLA can only be claimed by an B]*adult*[/B] (childrens DLA is treated differently). Your son is an adult, albeit an adult with disabilities. In the normal course of events in Spain, an adult will have to apply independently for his own NIE, residencia and by definition provide his own healthcare.

I hope DWP can give you some advice. Will his benefit still be payable abroad when DLA is abolished and replaced with the new Personal Independence Allowance?

I do hope you find a way to sort all this out.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In the Madrid area and I think in Spain in general disabled people are seen by a doctor and their level of disability is graded and given a percentage. This has be revised periodically. According to the percentage you are awarded a pension, a disabled card for the car etc


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

brocher said:


> It's not so much a question of him _being deemed disabled in Spain_, it's more about finding a way in which he can be deemed a _dependent_ of your family, so that your autonomo payments would cover him. Your autonomo would only cover your dependents.
> 
> Per UK rules, DLA can only be claimed by an B]*adult*[/B] (childrens DLA is treated differently). Your son is an adult, albeit an adult with disabilities. In the normal course of events in Spain, an adult will have to apply independently for his own NIE, residencia and by definition provide his own healthcare.
> 
> ...



thanks i have asked a friend who works at dwp about the P.I.A will update when i know x


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> your healthcare is covered from the minute you register as self-employed & pay SS I think what deedee is referring to is the new 'buy in ' scheme which has just been introduced for registered residents of a year or more - you can pay something like 60&#128; per month per person & have full access to state healthcare - though I believe that there's no reduction on prescription fees - you pay full price


What's the but in scheme????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> What's the but in scheme????


buy in??
just what I posted - they've just introduced a scheme whereby anyone who doesn't qualify for state healthcare in any other way, but has been resident for a year or more, can pay a monthly amount to do so


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

*Buy in scheme*

Sorry Xabiachica, typo! Interesting to hear of the buy in scheme..I'm autonomo at the moment but worry about losing business or not being able to work. Still have 10 years to normal state retirement age in UK so this is a constant worry for me. I'm in Huelva province - Where can I find more information please? Thank you for your help btw.:wave:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> Sorry Xabiachica, typo! Interesting to hear of the buy in scheme..I'm autonomo at the moment but worry about losing business or not being able to work. Still have 10 years to normal state retirement age in UK so this is a constant worry for me. I'm in Huelva province - Where can I find more information please? Thank you for your help btw.:wave:


you might be entitled to free healthcare anyway if you've been resident since before April 2012 - have you?

I'll see if I can find a link about the scheme - or your local INSS would know


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

*Buy in scheme*

We moved here in 2003. We worked 2 seasons in the fruit coop and paid minimal SS.

Due to lack of funds I had to return to work to UK to keep us afloat while hubby stayed in Spain.

The problem is I think, that although we have always been on the padron, we have never completed the renta. Ignorance.... Therefore not sure how all this ties in with the requirements...

I have taken a pArt time job with just enough hours to cover the social security with a little left to spare, but this was effective from this February, so no renta yet. I did check with hacienda when I started and they said nothing required until 2014.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, if only to reduce my stress levels!

Thank you for your help


----------

